# Nicaraguan Cichlid Female



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Short video of my solo female Nic. Had a male years ago but he was a real terror towards her and I liked her colour better then I liked him lol.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

She's a real beaut!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> She's a real beaut!


Thanks Iggy...one of those fish I wasn't on the market for but stood out so much that I had to have her...I think we've all been there lol.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats a beautiful female. She is real thick with a high forehead and great color.

Looks like she would kick my males azz 

....Bill


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

MonteSS said:


> Thats a beautiful female. She is real thick with a high forehead and great color.
> 
> Looks like she would kick my males azz
> 
> ....Bill


Lol, well she does beat on my large male texas whos almost 10 inches...shes never happy. If thats your male in your avatar...hes' quite a looker.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya, that my male. Did yours get the big hump on his head at times, especially when courting?

Mine are real mellow and very tolerent of other fish.

....Bill


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

I got rid of my male before they ever had a chance to mate. He was very hard on her and I was scared he was going to kill her. She has wonderful colours but it was me seeing a large male with a hump that sold me on the species...looked like a bull. Its good that yours are docile and I believe they typically are but my female has a real attitude problem...maybe she was from an aggressive batch.


----------

